# Tomb Raider: Wie geht's nun weiter?



## linktheminstrel (21. September 2018)

Hi, habe mir ein paar Gedanken zur Zukunft der Serie gemacht. 
Dabei fragte ich mich: 
1. Was fehlt mir noch in der Vorgeschichte? 
2. Bleibt crystal Dynamics für die Entwicklung zuständig? 
3. Wo sollte der nächste Teil spielen? 


1.
Jona's Weg scheint klar, ebenso ist ja mitlerweile der Tod von Lara's Dad geklärt, nicht im Detail, aber man weiß, dass er sich nicht schlicht selbst getötet hat. Die Fehde mit Trinity wird wohl so schnell kein Ende finden, was auch noch den einen oder nderen Teil beschäftigen darf. 
Völlig offen hingegen ist die Beziehung von Lara und ihrer bedten Freundin Sam. Die wird im zweiten teil nur mit nem Tondokument behandelt und in SotTR nur mit ner Erinnerung von Lara thematisiert.
Ich hätte hier gerne ne Auflösung und könnte mir diese in einem dlc fernab von jeder Balleraction vorstellen, Sam ist Dokumentarfilmerin, Lara Archäologin. Vielleicht könnte man gerade in der verborgenen Stadt was machen.

2. Es gab ja zumindest namentlich den Wechsel zu Eidos Montreal, was natürlich dir Frage offen lässt, ob das Projekt nach dem Abschluss der Vorgeschichte nun abgegeben wird...
Der Zeitpunkt wäre nicht der schlechteste.
Ich hoffe aber nicht, dass man jetzt wieder ein Reboot macht, sondern schlicht mit ner reiferen Lara fortfahrt. Vielleicht 2-3 jahre nach den Ereignissen von SotTR, aber bei der Grundsätzlichen Spielmechanik bleibt. Wie gesagt bin ich für eine Fortführung der Survivor-Timeline. 

3. China wäre aber für mich ein toller Startpunkt. Das Land ist aufregend und bietet von Wüstengegenden zu enormen, schneebedeckten Gebirgszügen alkes, zudem eine der interessantesten Mythologien. 
Allerdings hätte ich hier auch mal gerne Deutschland als Schauplatz, vielleicht mit dem Nibelungenlied als Ausgang, das uns ja auch nach Island und führen würde.
Allgemein könnte ich mir einen Standortwechsel inmitten des Spiels vut vorstellen. Da sind natürlich länder, wo es die unterschiedlichsten Gebiete gibt, gute Standorte für eine tolle, mystische Geschichte. 

Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. September 2018)

1. Ich glaube nicht, dass Trinity in Zukunft noch eine große Rolle spielen wird. Mit Dominguez und Rourke wurden die beiden wichtigsten Anführer ausgeschaltet.
Die Sache mit Sam ist ein wenig komplizierter. Ihre Geschichte nach Yamatai wurde in den Comics bereits sehr ausführlich behandelt. Sie werden nicht die gleiche Story noch mal in einem Spiel erzählen. Nachdem Lara Sam endgültig von der Kontrolle durch Himiko befreite, hat sie Sam mit ihrer Mutter weggeschickt, um sie in Sicherheit vor Trinity zu bringen. Seit dem gibt es nach aktuellem Stand keine Kontakt mehr zwischen den beiden.

2. Was den Entwickler angeht, können es von mir aus sowohl Crystal Dynamics als auch Eidos Montreal weiter führen. CD hat halt derzeit das Avengers-Spiel in Arbeit und Eidos wird glaube ich auch erst mal was anderes angehen.
Aber im Grunde bin ich auch dafür die Survivor-Timeline fortzusetzen.

3. Was Schauplätze angeht, bin ich eigentlich relativ offen für alles mögliche.
Solange es sich nicht zu häufig wiederholt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2018)

Wenn Camilla Luddington zukünftig nicht mehr Lara "performen" wird glaube ich nicht an einer Fortführung in der Form wie wir TR jetzt kennen. Das wird bestimmt wieder neue Veränderungen mit sich ziehen, und das nicht nur auf die Heldin bezogen.

Ich fürchte dass wir wieder eine neue Lara kennenlernen dürfen/müssen. :-/

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn Camilla Luddington zukünftig nicht mehr Lara "performen" wird glaube ich nicht an einer Fortführung in der Form wie wir TR jetzt kennen. Das wird bestimmt wieder neue Veränderungen mit sich ziehen, und das nicht nur auf die Heldin bezogen.
> 
> Ich fürchte dass wir wieder eine neue Lara kennenlernen dürfen/müssen. :-/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Synchronstimme jetzt großartigen Einfluss auf die Geschichte und das Gameplay hat. Ja, Luddington hat nen tollen Job gemacht und wäre auch meine erste Wahl.
Ashley Birch als chloe price war auch super und die neue Stimme fällt nun wirklich nicht negativ auf. Kommt halt drauf an, wie gut sie nachbesetzt wird...


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. September 2018)

1. Die comics kenn ich leider noch nicht. Wie viele Bände gibt es denn da? Habe nun mal ne Sammlung der ersten 14 Bänder bestellt.


----------

